# Where 2 shoot a fluffy squirrel



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

Im usein a a pumppmaster 760 so where should i hit the fluffernutter in the head, the gut where?

pleeeeeeez reply thnx


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

shoot em between the eye and the ear, but generally anywhere in the head'll get em.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you can shoot fluffernutter in the head do it. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

In its fluffy head...


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

head, neck, or, if he's crawling up/down a tree, a spine shot will take him out. So if you miss the head, the pellet drop will take it to the spine. But yeah, head is best.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

head shots are best aim between the ear and the eye


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Every time I see the fluffernutter post I have to laugh... thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i remember the ol 760, i still got mine from about 9 years ago! still shoots great!


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

mine broke after only approx. 20 days of having it


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

lets get off this topic i have a storm 1000 xt now and have killed 2 squirrels w/ it


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i took my storm back twice i liked it but it wasent what i needed it dident work well for me


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

make it 3 squirrels


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

the ol fluffernutter family is on the way out... pesky neighbors to have anyway... 

congrats on the shooting though ...seriously.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Right in its little fluffy head :spam:


----------

